# Neues Wochenende, neue 0137-Lockanrufe



## sascha (4 März 2006)

*Neues Wochenende, neue 0137-Lockanrufe*

Kein Wochenende ohne die obligatorische Abzocke mit Lockanrufen aufs Handy: Seit Freitagabend rollt wieder eine Welle von betrügerischen Ping-Anrufen durch Deutschland. Diesmal werden verschiedene Nummern eines 0137-Blocks missbraucht.

Etliche Betroffene meldeten sich in den vergangenen Stunden im Forum von dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de. Sie hatten auf ihre Handys Kurzanrufe erhalten, wobei im Display ein „Anruf in Abwesenheit“ und eine hochtarifierte 0137-Nummer verblieb. Die Täter hofften wohl auch dieses Mal wieder darauf, dass ihre Opfer ohne auf die Nummer zu achten zurückrufen und ihnen auf diese Weise Geld in die Kassen spülen. Dass diese Masche gut funktioniert zeigt allein die Tatsache, dass Lockanrufe seit über drei Jahren deutsche Handybesitzer nerven. Geradezu eingespielt hat sich dabei das Prinzip, die Anruf-Wellen an Wochenenden zu starten: bis die Bundesnetzagentur am Montag auf die Beschwerden reagiert und die Nummern abschalten lässt, haben die Betrüger ihr Geld gemacht.

An diesem Wochenende wurden den Meldungen zufolge diese Nummern für Lockanrufe missbraucht:

01377379960520

01377379960899

01377379962230

01377379962527

01377379964567

01377379970612

01377379974844

01377379974879

01377379976130

01377379978288

Die aktuelle Welle begann am Freitagabend, offenbar gegen 22.30 Uhr. Aktuell hält sie noch an, die Lockanrufe dürften also auch noch in den nächsten Stunden bei dem ein oder anderen Handybesitzer auf dem Display erscheinen. Betroffene sollten den Missbrauch umgehend per Mail ([email protected]) an die Bundesnetzagentur melden. Dabei sollte die Nummer, die genaue Uhrzeit und die eigenen Kontaktdaten vermerkt werden.

Echte Konsequenzen dürfte der Nummern-Missbrauch für die Täter allerdings nicht haben. Das zeigen die Erfahrungen der vergangenen Jahre. In der Regel erklären die Provider, denen die 0137-Nummern zugeteilt sind - und die auf diese Weise mitverdienen – , dass sie die betroffenen Mieter „abgemahnt“ haben. Und die Bundesnetzagentur wird später berichten, dass sie die ohnehin verbrannten Nummern wegen Missbrauchs gesperrt hat. Die Abzocker zählen derweil ihre Einnahmen und beginnen ihr Spiel am kommenden Wochenende von Neuem. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=337

Diskussionen und Meldungen von Betroffenen bitte hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12933


----------

